

Did Linus Torvalds backdoor Linux random number generation? - petsos
http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1lucdy/did_linus_torvalds_backdoor_linux_random_number/

======
csense
It's a sensationalist headline, but the problem is one that needs to be
addressed -- whether it's acceptable for the kernel to just assume that the
RDRAND instruction does what Intel claims it does.

